# Appaloosa temperment



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

I rode an appy gelding for about 2 and half years. He was sweet as can be. Very athletic and willing to please, although at some times he could be stubborn he usually wasn’t. I’ve met a quarter lesson horse that was more hard headed then him.

An amazing breed. But then again every horse is different. Good luck!!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

A friend of mine always told me that some of the American Indian tribes only rode Appy's so they would be mad enough to fight when they reached their destination!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I've had nine appaloosas over the years, and I love them. They tend to be smart, surefooted, athletic, versatile, and kind. It has been my experience that they can be stubborn. I had one that would lay down if she didn't like her rider. I've been told that mules will do that. They tend to have uveitis, but only one of mine had it, and I kept it under control with baby aspirin when she had a flare-up. I love appies and hope that yours is a good one.


----------



## LoonWatcher (Apr 28, 2019)

While some breeds tend to have like characteristics, it is not so much the breed but the individual horse. For example, there are a lot of people saying not to get a Thoroughbred (TB) unless you are extremely experienced due to them being incredibly unpredictable, hot, and flaky. While many TBs may be like that, that is no reason to label them all as such and give people a reason to potentially fear their horse simply for being a TB. 

I will not comment on their supposed temperament, but I will say that they tend to be more prone to eye and some skin problems compared to some other breeds.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I learned to ride on an appy mare. I was 7 and she pulled the tricks on me like holding her breath and lifting her head in the air when I went to bridle her. But I loved her to death. All horses are different though. I rode another appy gelding as a lesson horse (he was actually a rescue) and he was an amazing little boy. I've also ridden an appy/draft cross who was a giant baby. 

Some Appaloosas are bred for more ranch style work, others are bred for jumping and some for racing (I think). If you know where the horse comes from it could give you an idea on temperament. A lot of the time race horses are more high strung than ranch horses.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

There is nothing better than a good Appaloosa. There's nothing worse than a bad one.


I like the chunky, old-style Appaloosas, but they are smart and will take advantage if you let them. They are great horses, but they do not suffer fools. Treat them right and fairly and a good one will be a wonderful partner.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

We've owned two and still have one and I've been around another at the farm where my daughter takes lessons. The word I used to describe the three I'm familiar with is reactive. You never know what is going to set them off. Our first horse was an Appaloosa mare and while the learning curve was steep, we survived, and its made dealing with every horse that came after that much easier. I've watched our Appaloosa mare abuse a rider just for fun when she figured out he didn't know what he was doing even though he claimed to have horse experience. A couple of years ago my daughter did her science fair project on determining horse intelligence using the methods developed to screen minis for guide animals. All of our other horses completed the tests to the best of their abilities but the Appaloosa mare refused. My vet's favorite joke is that God offered the Appaloosa either spots or brains and the Appaloosa chose spots. While our Appaloosa mare has a home for life I'm not looking to get another one.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Appaloosas are not difficult, they just don't suffer fools. For some, you better be a decent, correct rider


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

If I were forced to label all the appaloosa's that I have met (which is a small handful of them) it would have to be "sense of humor". They just seem to have a knack for it.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the ones I've ridden. 

They did seem a bit 'smarter,' or perhaps more particular, about how they learned things. Once they understood what was needed they didn't seem to forget (need tune ups). 

My daughter had one with an interesting personality. She would lay down when saddled by some people, but not others. Male or female, no pattern. And, if she wasn't in (ranch) working shape, like an 8 hour day, she would quit when she'd had enough. Would not push herself like other horses. Act like she could barely take a step. Until she was within 50 yards of the barn. Then she would fairly skip into the corrals. 

Once a male friend offered to bring her out so I could load her into the trailer. The mare walked along nicely until he got to the gate. Then she opened her mouth and put her teeth around his forearm. And just stood there looking at him and glancing over at me. 

She was amusing.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I'm not a fan. I like horses that are in-your-face knuckleheads because they make me laugh. All Appies I encountered seemed to be on the autism spectrum. Not being very outgoing and exuberant myself, I don't know how to take that.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Of course, different breeds/types have different traits, but generally, it's people's attitudes & expectations that count for a lot - eg. the ones that expect 'dumb bloods' will only come across silly warmbloods. The ones that expect 'psycho, schitzo' arabs will meet arabs of that disposition... Tends to be a self fulfilling prophesy. I have had more to do with appies over the years than any other single breed, and I'd just say they're horses. They are all similar, but all have different personalities. But if I had to generalise about them all, I'd have to say friendly, bit goofy, easygoing. Very personable horses.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

There are good and bad temperament horses in any breed. There are lots of rumors about app behavior, but I never really noticed them being different than any other stock horse. I have started a lot of apps under saddle over the years and most all turned out to be good solid horses.

The key to buying a good horse is to be looking at the level of training, temperament and how well you specifically get along with the horse. Breed & color need to be 2nd thought. If possible do not make a decision on the first visit. Try the horse out several times to make sure its a good fit for your abilities before committing if possible.

Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Most modern Appaloosa lines have a great deal of Quarter Horse blood in them. I personally am not a fan of categorizing traits for a specific breed. Especially the stock breeds (Appaloosa, Paint, Quarter Horse) there has been so much cross breeding of these breeds it is nearly impossible to say that my horse is an Appaloosa (as in 100% pure Appaloosa no Quarter Horse etc)

Each animal is an individual, and reacts to people in different ways. Some are more stubborn, docile, friendly etc.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive met 2....one was a small pony like gelding, was told his past was unknown. He was probably the worst horse Ive ever had to handle on the ground, would try to bite, kick, strike, anything he could to get at you. Even came teeth barring at my face the one day, luckily he got my hand instead which Ill forever have a reminder of. Under saddle he was incredible and would jump literally anything you put in front of him.

The second was a decent sized mare, literally the sweetest horse Ive ever had the pleasure of being around, was extremely friendly, respectful, and just an incredible mare!

All in all its the individual and not the breed! Go see the horse with an open mind, dont expect any certain characteristics, might just be the exact horse you're looking for! Best of luck!


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

mmshiro said:


> I'm not a fan. I like horses that are in-your-face knuckleheads because they make me laugh. All Appies I encountered seemed to be on the autism spectrum. Not being very outgoing and exuberant myself, I don't know how to take that.


I don't you understand how hard I laughed at this! Everyone in the study hall is staring at me now, I understand what you're talking about.

Reminds me of the time I opened up Justices stall to let him go back to the pasture with all his friends after our ride. He just stood there for 10 minutes staring at me and blinking. The BO said if he didn't want to go out I could keep him in for another hour and groom him and just hang with him until my ride showed up. So I got up and clipped the chain back up. As soon as I turned my back he decided to make a run for it and ran into the chain. He flipped over and stood up with half of his body over the chain and the other half still in his stall. Since then he has been a bit strange about walking out. He's definitely "special." Anyways, I found that TBs and Arabians at the barn have a bunch more personality, brain, and reactions to things then then the appies there.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I've known some really nice Appys also have seen some that were knotheads. But like all breeds there are good ones and not so good ones.

The Appys now are much nicer looking then the old type appys who in my book were ugly. I won't own a rat tailed sparse maned horse. Or one with pink skin around eyes think it's ugly. 

I'd have no issue owning a nice looking appaloosa.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Best way to describe them: [email protected] It is what you get when you have many years of breeding for color instead of for temperament and conformation etc. Some are awesome, some are terrible. 

As with any breed, but even more so with this one, you just have to evaluate them on a horse by horse basis. 

Some breeds you can generalize a bit e.g. Arabs tend to be more sensitive as a breed than other breeds and science has shown us that they have by and large a larger prefrontal cortex than say a quarter horse. 

Within quarter horse lines you can find some that are just basically born broke by and large. 

You really can't do that with appaloosas because for many many many years they were simply bred for color so for all the other things like conformation, temperament etc. you basically get what you get in that individual horse and you can't make any generalizations. 

Just evaluate the horse with no prejudice and if you like riding it and get along well with it and it has no issues then buy it. If there is anything you don't really like about it, pass on it. That goes for any breed. 

There are too many good horses out there in need of good homes to spend even an extra minute with the bad ones.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

We've had two Appaloosas, the original type, short tails/mane, etc. Nothing wrong with either one.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

My sister had an appy mare that was one of those only God knew what her breed was other than appaloosa. We determined she was also part pony, part arab and part something gaited by her characteristics. But she was the best trailhorse--so willing to please. Seemed like she was abused in the past cause she tried so hard to anticipate what you wanted and to do the right thing. We all loved her and felt safe riding her even our nonhorsey mother! I attached a pic of the mare with my arab--they used to both be owned by a beach ride outfit that went out of business so they already knew each other. 

Then there was an appy my BO took over the winter from a kid's summer camp. He was more the stock horse type and very friendly--at first. Then things got kind of strange. He started trying to bite my sister's legs every time she wore shorts to the barn. And he chased me through the woods--I was actually going around tree trunks trying to avoid him cause he kept going after me until the herd leader came over and chased him away! Needless to say the BO didn't take him again this summer. :smile:


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

carshon said:


> Most modern Appaloosa lines have a great deal of Quarter Horse blood in them. I personally am not a fan of categorizing traits for a specific breed. Especially the stock breeds (Appaloosa, Paint, Quarter Horse) there has been so much cross breeding of these breeds it is nearly impossible to say that my horse is an Appaloosa (as in 100% pure Appaloosa no Quarter Horse etc)
> 
> Each animal is an individual, and reacts to people in different ways. Some are more stubborn, docile, friendly etc.



This^^^^^^. Also crossing with TB and Arabian, Maybe others but I don't recall. Maybe not a lot of foundation blood left. The two Appies I have known well were wonderful trail horses. One of them was my husbands and he was a super dependable guy. Miss him. 
One can be fond (or not) of a breed but when it comes down to it you buy the individual.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Here is one a friend of mine has for sale, three years old, pretty much born broke. It is really about the individual horse, nothing more:


----------



## UnhappyHacker (Dec 30, 2017)

know 3 apaloosas...
I've ridden 2.

first one- 15' grey, very narrow, long legged type...
she was quite old, very sensitive in the mouth with little to no brakes, and way too speedy for me... especially for jumping, she bucked me, and my friend who is a considerably better rider, off after jumping.
having said all that, she had lovely ground manners and she was one of the most reliable trail horses I've seen- I rode her at the front of a 10+ line of green riders. next to an instructor who was on a 4 year old, spooking and bolting at everything... she did not bat an eye lid when he went galloping off, and I think her being at the front was probably the only reason why there weren't multiple falls that day from all the kids running after the 4 year old...

the second one- a 13 something red appy, who was a total sphere.
she had awful ground manners, bit, kicked, reared when you put her bridal on ect... but I loved her, she was so sweet to ride, very funny with an odd canter but she was probably one of the fist horses I learnt to canter on...
I hacked for hours in a more advanced group, and she looked after me. I also did cross country, and show jumping with her, and she was lovely, really looked after me...
I also galloped this horse on the beach, and though she was very excitable and ended up racing the others like a crazy person, I wasn't too worried.

so I don't have much experience, but from what I've seen, there is a lot of variation in the breed, they are opinionated, very sensitive, and prone to the odd out burst of bucking or rearing... but they are very sure footed, brave, BRILLIANT jumpers, reliable, and will look after you (at least until they decide not to lol)

I also want to add- the horses at that yard were not the best trained, and I feel these issues were more from a lack of working with them than due to the breed... despite all the things they did, both of them were classed as 'beginner friendly', though I personally would not agree.









pasomountain said:


> My sister had an appy mare that was one of those only God knew what her breed was other than appaloosa. We determined she was also part pony, part arab and part something gaited by her characteristics. :smile:



appaloosas can also be gaited, its calledIndian shuffle I believe
idk why I'm adding this, just think its interesting tbh


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

My yellow(buckskin) horse is appy by breed. Still waiting for him to come out in spots... he's only 18yo...


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I boarded and legged up an appaloosa who did the Indian shuffle. Boy, was he ever fun to ride. My friend bought him for her daughter who had lost her confidence and I kept him at my place until their place was ready. The young girl got her confidence back just fine with him, and kept him all his life.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Hearing about the "indian shuffle" gait...my half appy mare has a really long walk and can easily go as fast as most horses trot. I've never looked at her sideways while she's been doing it but i wonder...I've joked about her acting like she's gaited. I really wonder now.

Is it a natural gait or do you have to train them to do it?


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

ChieTheRider said:


> Hearing about the "indian shuffle" gait...my half appy mare has a really long walk and can easily go as fast as most horses trot. I've never looked at her sideways while she's been doing it but i wonder...I've joked about her acting like she's gaited. I really wonder now.
> 
> Is it a natural gait or do you have to train them to do it?


It's natural but with my sister's appy we didn't even know she could until once she just started gaiting on a beach ride. Before that she always trotted. 

We considered contacting the Tiger Horse registry about her but never did. Here's a link to a very interesting and informative article about Tiger Horses/aka Indian Shufflers. Maybe your horse is one?? That would be so cool! 

Horses - The Tiger Horse - horses at Equiworld


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

(Last post about me before I hijack this thread...sorry!) I have no idea of her bloodlines other than breed. But after looking at the picture of the gaited app in the article, i noticed something familiar. The horse stood like a German Shepherd. Kind of parked out in the back. This is something my horse has always done, and i just thought she had long legs or something. She is half Arabian though and i sometimes see those standing "parked out" but they're not gaited...she could just have a long walk bc she's half Arab. Idk.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Depends on the individual horse, for sure. Most people around here say they are good 'beginner' horses. A few kids at my barn have appys and they are some of the sweetest horses. I like them. I don't have much experience with the breed personally, from what I see I don't think they get a bad rep.  

Go check out the horse, try not to focus too much on the breed - see how it goes. If it works out, great. If not, onto the next.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I love my appys! Would never go back to other breeds. They really aren’t stubborn. They are incredibly intelligent. And if you think you can cowboy them... you’re in for a ride. They want an honest partner. I ride mine bridless. Walk. Trot. Canter. Obstacles. Trails. And for those saying they want character.... he has enough for 3 horses. Sometimes enough to drive me crazy 😂


----------



## NeverDullRanch (Nov 11, 2009)

Appys go blind a lot. Be sure to have it vetted before purchase. It's something genetic. Does not affect all individuals.


----------



## vonlora (Mar 28, 2011)

Been around a long time. Indians would take them into their tents at night. Biggest dogs in the world. Have had appys most of the 45 years I have ridden (tried a quarter horse at one time, nuttier than a fruit cake). Currently have a few spot, so lots of white, but black skin so doesn't get sunburnt. Had one go blind, but she took it in stride. Just made sure that the trails we rode where flat and didn't let her get too close to the horse in front of her. Can be stubborn, but it is more that they wanted to make sure I really wanted to do whatever it was I was asking for. Ride mostly trails, so love the sure foot and lack of spook. Everyone is right, it is more about the individual than the breed. Solid appys are often thought to be something else.
There is a PAL in every apPALoosa.


----------



## Twalker (Apr 8, 2014)

Clydesmom18 said:


> I am looking at purchasing an Appaloosa. I will be meeting him on Saturday. I know nothing about the breed. A few people have said they heard they can be difficult. Looking for opinions. I have ridden a few over the years and they seemed lovely. At 58 I am looking for what probably will be my last horse and want one that is safe. I have enjoyed two wonderful horses over the years but have also had a few mishaps on ones that I did not know which has given me a bit of anxiety. Thanks in advance for input.



I had 3. My first was a foundation Appy which means that she was all Appy. I bred her to a appy/quarter cross. The baby was the smartest thing ever. Was a quick learner and great ride. I next bred my Appy mare to an Appy/cross and the baby started out calm but when she reach riding age, she was too much for me. She was cray cray. I traded her for a Walker.Hah!


Truefully, Appys are pretty awesome in my book.


----------



## Clydesmom18 (Jan 4, 2018)

*I bought him*

















So I bought the horse and he is amazing. Sweet, safe, sound and very smart. My trainer said I was very lucky... Stepped in **** ... was his exact word. I am so happy that I have found my new buddy. Not sure how he would be considered color and pattern wise. Would love to know. Thanks Hope I posted pics correctly.


----------



## LoonWatcher (Apr 28, 2019)

Congratulations! He sounds like a nice horse; he sure looks nice!

I don't have anything to say about his color and pattern, as I'm not very experienced with horse colors, genetics, and what nots. However, I would like to say that the saddle in the first picture is too far forward. The front of the saddle's bars should sit behind the scapula.


----------



## Clydesmom18 (Jan 4, 2018)

That is not my saddle. Picture is from before I bought him.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations nice looking horse. He'd be considered a varnish roan. Boarded an appy that looked just like him. She was papered and color was varnish roan on her papers. 

Have fun with you're New boy!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I've dealt with three Appaloosas, and all were completely different.

1. Super sweet, didn't have a mean bone in his body. That said, if you didn't know how to make him mind, he wouldn't, he'd take advantage of your lack of knowledge by stopping or eating where he pleased. He was surefooted and basically bombproof, nothing seemed to startle him.

2. The definition of nervous and high-strung, pull you around, spooked at everything, extremely herd bound and panicked when away from his buddies. Not mean and not one to bite or kick, but hard to handle and unpredictable as far as when he'd blow up.

3. A good ride but forward and somewhat testy on the ground. She wasn't afraid to use her body against you, and if you backed down, she'd take advantage, but so long as you made her behave, she would, albeit grudgingly at times. She wasn't afraid to kick or nip if it suited her and the person didn't know how to stop her.

Oops, I didn't read ahead enough, I see you already got him. He's gorgeous! Love varnishes.


----------



## vonlora (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad you found your forever friend. He is what is referred to as a snowcap. No spots in the blanket.
Usually have good feet, no shoes needed, trimmed ever 10 week. Unless you ride on rocks or a paved road.
Congrats.


----------

